

Illumio, The Stealthy Security Startup - ballard
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/20/illumio-the-stealthy-security-startup-for-the-anywhere-app-universe/

======
ballard
Hmm... Illumio might just be searching for business model.

CloudVolumes is a product that exists now: opaque overlay volumes, fs magic
and infrastructure that talks to AD & hypervisor/s. It's what AppV /
Softricity always wanted to be.

The gist is that it's easier to audit known good images and have each living
vm be a thin layer on top of common stack of images. No more looong install-
fests or library of golden images, just mount whichever components are needed.

Boom.

The meta is that enterprise-scale VM volume manageability cuts all kinds of
problems (including de-dupe, security).

Sorry Illumio, but CV is just way better in so many ways.

Check it out:
[http://cloudvolumes.com/technology/](http://cloudvolumes.com/technology/)

